# Dating a 1970's Garlatti



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I got this bike in today. It is original. How do I know? It's brand new and came packaged in the original factory carton. It had never been even assembled. I'd really like to know it's model year if it is possible. 


















Some clues.

steel rims with shimano hubs
chrome plated frame with paint over it
serial number is on the head tube
Campy Valentino Extra group
5 speed freewheel
Universal center pull brakes
shrader valves in the tubes
cottered crank.

Any ideas?


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

I would love to see more pics! Looks sharp!


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

slowmo1 said:


> I would love to see more pics! Looks sharp!


How about some lugs?


----------



## jonathan1065 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Just a guess, but...*

Does your photo of the head show the whole serial number? From the way the first digit ("1") of your serial number appears to be offset slightly, I'd say it's a '71. On my '62 Garlatti, the "62" is part of the serial number, but separated from the rest of the digits slightly as well. My serial number is on the seat tube just below the lug connecting the top tube.

It's a great score. They sure don't make 'em like that anymore!


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out. The bike is currently at the shop getting a fork arm straightened so I can't see the serial number now. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

*Dating a 1970's Garlatti?*

I don't know but I'd like to try...:ihih:











*Florence GARLATTI,* born in 1979.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The Shimano hubs point to late 70's. They should also have a date cod on them somewhere, so check them out closely. The frame is likely gas-pipe tubing but otherwise quite nice.


----------



## joe92121 (May 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-70S-53CM-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## joe92121 (May 19, 2006)

These things are popping up all over. Scam or didi someone found a lot of unopened boxes somewhere?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/bik/192204544.html


----------



## stevenpinker (Jul 27, 2007)

*Dating a Garlatti*

I bought a virtually identical bicycle in October 1971 from Baggio cycles in Montreal, Canada. Baggio sold a large number of them in blue, green, red, and all-chrome (mine was blue). The only difference I can see is that mine had Campagnolo hubs and half-step gearing -- 52/49 in the front, and 14-21 or 23 in the rear.


----------

